
Gas mileage is measured in square meters - ranit
https://what-if.xkcd.com/11/
======
ColinWright
I remember hearing about this many years ago, and then finally writing about
it[0]. I should have written about it earlier, and by the time I did, of
course XKCD had already got there.

Oh well. I thought I'd mention it.

[0]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/MilesPerGallon.html?si23hn](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/MilesPerGallon.html?si23hn)

